# I am tired of being verbally abused



## havaheart (Aug 22, 2009)

We have been together for almost 19 yrs. 8 yrs ago, when I was pregnant w/our 3rd child he told me that he loves and cares for me,like a sister or ex-girlfriend, but he is not in love with me. About 2 yrs ago he told me that I am grossly obese and that I am so fat and unattractive that he has a hard time making love to me. No, I am not supper thin but I have a mirror that works just fine. I am NOT obesed, yes chunky but not grossly. In the past week he started e-mailing his ex-girlfriend, and texting another girl. she told him that it will be her birthday on the next coming Monday, and he asked for her mailing address. Why does he need her address? I have been a very good and loving wife. I have put up w/ more than I know other women would. Example: his parents hate me and told him he deserves a girlfriend and to be happy. I am helping his mom take care of his dad that is dieing of cancer.Yesterday was My birthday and he refused to eat lunch with me,cause he was mad at me. I am a stay-at-home mom. I am having trouble finding a job. I am scared that I can not take care of my kids, if we get a divorce. But I do not want to be with someone that is verbal abusive to me. **And how long (if I do) ask for a divorce after his dad dies? I am thinking also of my kids


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Why are you taking care of his dad if he(one of his parents) hates you? You need to set limits in the marriage, and follow through on consquences. My husband has hard time following what I think are common sense rules, like it is not okay to text message ex-girlfriends.


----------

